# Enduristen u. Freerider rund um Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen



## todmoog (3. November 2007)

Ich möchte meine *Fahrtechnik* verbessern und die Grenzen meines inneren Schweinehundes nach oben verschieben.
Da mir das inzwischen allein zu riskant ist, suche ich *Mitfahrer/Gleichgesinnte*.
Gemeinsame *Enduro-/Freeride-Touren* wären, soweit das in der Region machbar ist, auch schön.


*Locations:*

Mögliche Locations, die ich mit dem Bike anfahre, wären z.B. die div. Spots auf dem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz Tennenlohe,
Alte Veste, Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein, ca. 1,6km westlich davon in der Nähe der Autobahnanschlussstelle Königshof und weitere,
die ich jetzt vergessen habe aber in ähnlicher Entfernung zur Nürnberger Innenstadt liegen.


*Uhrzeiten:*

Durch mein Online-Studium bin ich noch recht flexibel und kann mich unter der Woche auch Vormittags sowie am frühen Nachmittag aufs Bike setzen.
An den Wochenenden lieber nicht zu früh.
(N8ride ist momentan nicht möglich, da eine entsprechende Beleuchtung fehlt.)


*Sonstiges:*

Grundausdauer ist vorhanden und reicht für einige Kilometer u. Anstiege aus.
Ausreichende Schutzkleidung ist ebenfalls vorhanden und mein Bike wird in nächster Zeit für gröberes Gelände weiter modifiziert - sollte aber auch jetzt schon ausreichen.
Meinen aktuellen Stand der Fahrtechnik trifft der Schwierigkeitsgrad S3 nach der Singletrail-Skala ganz gut. Jetzt solls halt Richtung S4 und Drops (soweit mein Bike es aushält) gehen.
Ich möchte nicht den Erziehungsberechtigten/Aufpasser vor Ort spielen aber die meisten von euch dürften ohnehin volljährig sein (ist schließlich nicht das günstigste Hobby).


Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt und freu mich auf Eure Antworten.

P.S.: Es ist mir klar, dass es genug Threads über unsere Region gibt und dort auch immer wieder mal solche Art von Touren/Vorhaben Erwähnung finden. Dennoch ist es mir ein eigenes Thema wert, in dem genau das konzentriert wird.


----------



## rex_sl (3. November 2007)

www.franken-bc.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (3. November 2007)

@ rex-sl
Die Seite ist mir bekannt und dort bin ich auch registriert (Todt). Bei Zabotrails.de ebenso.
Ich hab jetzt mal hier den Anfang gemacht, weils das größte Forum ist.
Ich weite das evtl. noch auf die beiden anderen Foren aus.


----------



## lowfat (3. November 2007)

Hi todmoog,
wenn Du Spaß am technischen Fahren hast, schau mal hier rein:http://65133.homepagemodules.de/f2-Ausfahrten.html
wir verabreden und regelmäßig zum Fahren. Teilweise auch zu sehr fahrtechniklastigen Spielsessions am Tiergarten oder im Steinbrüchlein.

Ps.:
Ist der Kollege mit dem schwarzen Balken vor dem Gesicht in Deinem Photoalbum Terrorist, oder warum sieht der so aus?


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. November 2007)

auf den thread hab ich gewartet. 

wär für ne ausfahrt am schießplatz immer zu haben. 
nach nbg kann ich leider nicht zu oft, da ich kein auto hab


----------



## todmoog (4. November 2007)

@ lowfat
Ich werde geziehlt Ausschau halten nach Ausfahrten von Zabotrails.de. Wie ich schon rex_sl geantwortet habe, dachte ich mir, dass ein Thread bei IBC am meisten Leute erreicht. Aus seiner und deiner Reaktion schließe ich, dass ich damit genau richtig liege.

Der Kollege mit dem schwarzen Balken vor dem Gesicht ist übrigens Hauptmann im Streitkräfteamt der Bundeswehr in Bonn und stammt ursprünglich aus dem Fürther Landkreis.  

@ Bombenkrater
Ist dein Bike zu kompromisslos (2-fach-Kettenblatt, bockschwer etc.), dass du damit nicht bis Nürnberg fahren möchtest?
Auch wenn nur der Schießplatz in Frage kommt:
Ich will heute unbedingt fahren und werde ca. um die Mittagszeit dort ankommen. Eine genauere Uhrzeit gebe ich noch bekannt. Evtl. steuer ich zuhnächst den Indianer-Spielplatz an, von dem ich gestern zum ersten Mal gehört habe. Ansonsten die üblichen Stellen in der Nähe des Wildpferdegeheges.


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. November 2007)

bin bisher 2mal nach nbg gefahren mit dem bike und das ging schon relativ schwer. [19kg]
wenn du eine uhrzeit weißt für heut mittag kannst du dich ja melden.

rathsberg käme auch in frage meinerseits. 
weil du vom droppen geredet hast bzw. mit dem anfangen.


----------



## todmoog (4. November 2007)

Ich bin in ca. 15-20 Min Abfahrtbereit und wäre dann zw. 1330h u. 1400h vor Ort.
Handy habe ich dabei 0163 - 9709299.
Wir könnten uns an der Stelle treffen, an der das erste Foto in deiner Galerie entstanden ist (die Drops in der Nähe des Geheges).


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. November 2007)

ein wenig später wär mir lieber. 
14:15 uhr an den panzerrampen


----------



## todmoog (4. November 2007)

Geht klar. Bis später.


----------



## Ketchyp (4. November 2007)

Ist ja fast wie inner Singelbösre mit Blinddates hier 

Wollt nur mal kurz fragen  : Was meinst du mit dem Indianerspielplatz ?!

Danke&mfg


Viel Spaß euch. Hätt auch heute Lust zu fahren - wäre aber am Rberg. Und leider werde ich dafür keine Zeit finden, da ich morgen Mathe Klausur schreib *griml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal kurz fragen  : Was meinst du mit dem Indianerspielplatz ?!



ist nahe heroldsberg hinter dem wanderparkplatz an der b2 richtung nürnberg. berg rauf, auf halber höhe links rein und dann rechts ausschau halten.


----------



## dubbel (4. November 2007)

todmoog schrieb:


> Wie ich schon rex_sl geantwortet habe, dachte ich mir, dass ein Thread bei IBC am meisten Leute erreicht. Aus seiner und deiner Reaktion schließe ich, dass ich damit genau richtig liege.



versteh ich nicht: 
die antworten stammen doch von den leuten, die bei zabotrails und franken-bc aktiv sind.


----------



## todmoog (4. November 2007)

Bis jetzt schon und ich gebe dir dahin gehend auch recht.
Es ist halt bis jetzt ein Thread hier und nicht mehrere einzelne auf mehrere Foren verteilt.
Sollte der Thread hier in Vergessenheit geraten ists ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2008)

BÄM, THREAD WIEDER AKTIV....hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Lumpi247 (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin noch in keinem anderen lokalen Forum registriert und bin daher sehr froh über diesen Thread.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2008)

Na dann...herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (16. Juli 2008)

Der Thread lebt wieder 

@ Erce: Müssen jetzt bald mal zusammen fahren. Bis einschl. Freitag hab ich jedoch keine Zeit (scheiß Prüfung). Eller hat jetzt übrigens ein Spicy 516 und ist dann bestimmt auch mal dabei.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2008)

Ja cool, mach ma doch glatt. P.s http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/    hab ich heut im Radio gehört....in Schnaittach macht bei dem Snowboardlift jetzt nen Bikepark im Sommer auf. Könnte man sich zumindest mal anschauen. oda?

gruß E


----------



## todmoog (16. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich und klingt auch interessant wobei ich und E. eher vorhatten zunächst über ein Wochenende dorthin zu fahren:

http://sumava.spicak.cz/?lang=de


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2008)

Ja wow...wann wollt ihr da mal hin? Sieht zumindest nach spass aus. Dort gleich übernachten?? 


Gruß, E


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> http://sumava.spicak.cz/?lang=de



lohnt sich laut eman und stylo nicht mehr so richtig. fangt erst mal mit osternohe und ochsenkopf an.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> lohnt sich laut eman und stylo nicht mehr so richtig. fangt erst mal mit osternohe und ochsenkopf an.



Guter Tip. Da lernt man dann auch gleich mal _richtig_ radfahren 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2008)

Wieso lohnt es sich nicht mehr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2008)

such mal im "freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" Thread nach Spicak, da hatten eben jene Leute geschrieben, dass es sich nicht mehr so sehr lohnen soll.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## todmoog (17. Juli 2008)

Hm. Auf Spicak bin ich gestoßen, weil ich einen Park gesucht habe,  der zum Einen recht günstig ist (Anfahrt + Kosten vor Ort) und in dem man sich langsam
an die "Bauwerke" herantasten kann, also von drüberrollen bis drüberspringen alles möglich ist.
Auf der Homepage ist jedoch zu sehen, dass einige Streckenabschnitte momentan gespert sind.
Kann natürlich sein, dass das der Grund ist warum der Park im "freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" Thread
als nicht mehr lohnenswert bezeichnet wird. Anschauen werd ichs mir auf jeden Fall.
Osternohe natürlich auch (bei gerade mal 36km Entfernung von der Wohnung).


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juli 2008)

Anfahrt nach Spicak von Nürnberg ist günstig? Das ist doch nochmal 30 oder 40km weiter als nach Bischofsmais? Und Bischofsmais ist ja auch recht brauchbar für Einsteiger.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (17. Juli 2008)

Hast mich überzeugt . Der Geisskopf hat einiges zu bieten und die Preise sind auch i.O.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2008)

Sauber...ich seh schon, ich muss jetzt endlich mein Equipment zusammen kriegen!!!


----------



## todmoog (22. Juli 2008)

Möchte an der Stelle "dezent" auf den Verkauf meines Lapierre X-160 hinweisen


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2008)

Fährt am WE eigetnlich jemand zu der Eröffnung des Bikeparks in Osternohe? Ich wollte hier einfach mal in die Runde fragen wer da Lust hat sich zu treffen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Juli 2008)

ich bin sonntag dort etwa zu 70%. bin noch nicht sicher, da es verdammt voll sein wird.


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2008)

Mein Plan bis jetzt is es Samstag da hin zu fahren...relativ früh (Mittag, evtl. Vormittag schon). Je nach dem was sich halt ergibt.
Könnt euch ja hier melden, dann könnte man was ausmachen.


----------



## todmoog (22. Juli 2008)

Hast dein Equipment zusammen?
Und noch was: Hast du nicht bald Semesterferien und damit auch unter der Woche Zeit?


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2008)

Naja, zumindest meinen Helm hab ich schon. Semesterferien hab ich zwar schon. Bin aber gerade mit Umzug beschäftigt. Viel Stress halt.


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Tja - das mit der Umzieherei kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Gib hier einfach Bescheid wenn du unter der Woche Zeit und Lust zum Biken bzw. Besuch in Osternohe hast. Der Sommer scheint ja bald wieder zurück zu kehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi247 (23. Juli 2008)

Nur das der Park unter der Woche (außer Donnerstag) leider nicht geöffnet hat.

Werd auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schaun, aber noch keine Ahnung an welchen Tag. Der Wetterbericht lässt auch nicht besonders Gutes verlauten...


----------



## Lumpi247 (28. Juli 2008)

War heut mal wieder am Ratsberg oben. Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung, wer da alles mögliche eingerissen hat? Vor allem im unteren Bereich sind alle Kicker zerpflückt worden, oben siehts nicht wirklich besser aus.


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2008)

Weiss nicht...aber ich kann dir sagen dass es Osternohe ganz schön in sich hat. Für nen Anfänger wie mich kostet das schon ne gute Portion Überwindung da runter zu brettern. 
Hat zwar Spass gemacht aber als Anfängerstrecke könnt ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.
JEdenfalls habs ich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen überlebt 
...allein von 3 Krankenhausaufenthalten weiss ich vom Samstag schon: 1x beide Handgelenke gebrochen, 1x Bremshebel in den Oberschenkel gerammt, 1x Beinbruch und noch paar Kleinigkeiten.
Sonst wars witzig.


----------



## Bierklau (30. Juli 2008)

Dear riderz,

Freeridestammtisch Hersbruck trifft sich jeden Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr zum Trail shredden. Ideal bikes All Mountain / Enduro; Everybody wellcome
Beim örtlichen Giant Händler Zweirad Teuchert vor dem Laden...gefahren wird smooth bergauf und spaßig bergab; länge zwischen 1h und 2,5h je nach Lust und Laune


----------

